
Ask HN: What algorithms are used to defrag a hard disk as quickly as possible? - thewarrior
I&#x27;ve been trying to find exact details of the algorithms used but can&#x27;t find them.
======
coreyp_1
Check this out:
[http://ultradefrag.sourceforge.net/en/index.html?download](http://ultradefrag.sourceforge.net/en/index.html?download)

Specifically, scroll down to the "PDF Documentation" section, and open that.
Then, search for the word "algorithm". They give a high level overview of how
they perform the defrag.

